
Programming is hard. That’s precisely why you should learn it - pedrodelfino
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/make-your-hobby-harder-programming-is-difficult-thats-why-you-should-learn-it-e4627aee41a1
======
mrout
Programming is easy.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
"Dieing is easy. Living is hard."

